# php + gd emerge problem

## andreasw

Hi,

everytime I try to emerge php + gd he can't find libpng, libjpg, mysql, mcrypt....

if I try to compile it without gd he can find alle these things and it compiles well.

Does anybody know how to fix that?

Thanks in advance

Andy

----------

## masaclaw

This may help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8603

-Tom

----------

## andreasw

hmm I don't think it will solve my problem, because I got a completely different problem.

----------

## rojaro

it would help if you tell us the exact errormessages instead of telling us that you have a problem ... 

my 2c ...

----------

## andreasw

the same like in that thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6839

if I than set the USE=-mcrypt he complains abaout a missing libjpg, if I set USE=-mcrypt -libjpg he complains abaout a missing libpng, if I set USE= -mcrypt -libjpg -libpng he complains about missing mysql client and so on.

if I set USE= -libgd libjpg libpng libjpg mysql mcrypt he compiles without any errors and can find libjpg, libpng, mysql.

----------

## andreasw

I cant tell you the exact error messages of not finding libjpg etc because I dont have gentoo on my PC anymore but the error messages all tell that they can't find something  :Smile: 

----------

